# Ever felt like you were being watched?



## Dub

I had that feeling today when I was walking down to this spot.


Hung out for a minute and took a couple of photos.

I posted this one on another thread and something unique was pointed out.














See anything.....???









Now look to the right of the big tree....see the face?  Kinda neat.


----------



## dixie

looks like a small black panther hanging off the side of one them trees!


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

Dub said:


> I had that feeling today when I was walking down to this spot.
> 
> 
> Hung out for a minute and took a couple of photos.
> 
> I posted this one on another thread and something unique was pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See anything.....???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look to the right of the big tree....see the face?  Kinda neat.



Wow! That's pretty spooky!


----------



## westcobbdog

looks like you were being watched.....


----------



## westcobbdog

cool photo Dub, off topic but did you see the picture of the "sons fishing buddy" on the bank ( a possible aparition ) from about 3-4 weeks ago? It was posted then quickly removed, don't know why...


----------



## Jasper

Dub said:


> Now look to the right of the big tree....see the face?  Kinda neat.



Oh yea I see it!  

Not a very interesting looking spot and the fishing looks like it would stink. Don't think I'd go back there..........ever.


----------



## R G

*Being watched*

A long time ago I had that feeling of being watched.

When I was young I was in the woods not long after dark.  Not doing anything, just walking around like kids will do.

Then I saw a light.  It looked like a flashlight and it would follow me.  Everywhere I went it would follow, if I stopped it would stop.  No mater what direction I went it would follow.It didn't seem to get closer, but I couldn't loose it either.

I got so frightened I started running and ran out into the middle of one of our fields.  It seemed I had lost it.  I looked around and I didn't see it, all was quiet, the moon was rising and all seemed right again.


----------



## Dub

westcobbdog said:


> cool photo Dub, off topic but did you see the picture of the "sons fishing buddy" on the bank ( a possible aparition ) from about 3-4 weeks ago? It was posted then quickly removed, don't know why...



Nope....didn't see that pic....wonder why it was pulled?


----------



## Researcher31726

Dub said:


> Nope....didn't see that pic....wonder why it was pulled?



Who posted it? I missed it, too. Do we know who pulled it?

Dub, that is a neat photo you posted!
Sue


----------



## westcobbdog

Dub and Researcher--I looked hard and finally sent a pm to Arrow3 who did find it and said it was deleted and available to be viewed ONLY by the mods......


----------



## Country Road

Wow that got the cold chills running up the arms this morning. Cool pic !!


----------



## Darcy

wow... my eyes went immediately to that face! how crazy!


----------



## elfiii

Yes Dub, you were being watched!


----------



## double b

Well I didn't see the face until I read it.  I was looking at the 2nd tree from the left, makes a small V.  Looks kind of like Shrek standing over on the other side looking this way.

But that is a cool picture!


----------



## crackerdave

Cool picture! It reminds me of that old Jim Stafford [you know-the "Spiders and Snakes" guy] song "The swamp is alive - with a thousand eyes-and ALL of 'em watchin' YOU-stay off the track to Hattie's shack-in the back of the Black Bayou !


----------



## Researcher31726

westcobbdog said:


> Dub and Researcher--I looked hard and finally sent a pm to Arrow3 who did find it and said it was deleted and available to be viewed ONLY by the mods......




WCD,
Thanks for the follow-up. They must have a good reason.
(I'll admit, because I do believe in spirits and ghosts, I am curious about the photo and the circumstances.  Oh, well!)
Sue


----------



## crackerdave

Hmmmmm- the mystery deepens!


----------



## Craig Knight

Yup that face is shor nuff spooky. I got cold chills yesterday when I was at deer camp in Warren Co. I felt like something was watching me.


----------



## Arrow3

westcobbdog said:


> Dub and Researcher--I looked hard and finally sent a pm to Arrow3 who did find it and said it was deleted and available to be viewed ONLY by the mods......



The starter of the thread deleted it, not a Mod....Being a mod we can still see threads after y'all delete them...Im not sure what the reason was but the guy who started the thread pulled it....


----------



## westcobbdog

thanks


----------



## Researcher31726

Arrow3,
Thanks for the 411!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit

pretty spooky!


----------



## billy336

Honestly, I have this happen to me all the time. Once I feel it, I stop . Look thru the woods and always find something giving me the eye. From deer to coons, I get the feeling every time.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Had a strange experience on Horse Creek about 10 yrs go...Scouted the day before the hunt opened, and found
a good tree and left bright eyes to the area..Bordered a
swamp on 1 side pine/HW flat on another...
Went in 1 hr before daylight and was prepared for a good 
day....About 30 mins before daylight, I saw a light going
thru the woods in front of me which was an area I thought
was the swamp !!!!
Just shifted my stand around the tree to an area away
from the "other hunter"....After daylight, I saw the
swamp where the light was !!!!! Wierd !!!!!
After I hunted the AM, I got down to look around, and 
discovered there was no way another hunter had been
in the area where I saw the light !!!! Totally swamp !!!!!
No way to get into the area !!!!!! No boat or any sign that
indicated anyone had been in the swamp !!!!!


----------



## xpertgreg

looks like a haint to me!

gw


----------



## Joe r

looks like my house cat


----------



## bilgerat

I did a little editing on the face and its Creepy!!!


----------



## 60Grit

Looks like a photoshop job to me, the pixels don't match.


----------



## Count Down

The first picture was enough..I didn't need a close up!

Don't think I'd put a lock-on within 300 yards of that place...


----------



## DaGris

scary...............


----------



## FX Jenkins

thats ole Spanish Mossy Face...she haunts all over the South East...

Very cool picture though


----------



## Rambo

*Faces*

They are 3 of them in the picture.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Rambo said:


> They are 3 of them in the picture.



she had two kids...they all drown together crossing the Ocmulgee during flood stage in 1865 to escape some union troops...


----------



## Dub

60Grit said:


> Looks like a photoshop job to me, the pixels don't match.



I can assure you that the photo I posted was not altered in any way other than resizing it to fit our limits here.

There was not alterations done.


----------



## westcobbdog

good eye Rambo, I am also seeing 3 or more "faces" up the tree!  WHOA


----------



## knifemaker

Southern sasquach, did you look for footprints?


----------



## Jranger

I see it, its them "Windeego's" my grandpa used to tell me about.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

thats pretty freaky... i actually saw it as i was scrolling down to read the rest of the post.


Ive had somethin pretty weird happen to me at my buddies deer camp. We were out rabbit huntin and had been walking for probably half to 3/4 of a mile and it was just getting to good rabbit habitat and for some weird reason we both felt the urge to turn around and go back and within the first 10 steps we took back to camp some white figure about 15 yards in front of us moved out from behind a big oak tree and went about 10 feet then vanished behind one little bush... and it was completely silent. we checked the area over and again.not a trace of anything. it wasn't something like a bag and definetly not an animal because it was upright and about the size of a small child... needless to say i dont go down there to stay much because every time i almost get to sleep thats all i see... and its near a bunch of oldish factories so i wonder if its not a ghost of some little kid killed in an accident on the land or near or on where those factory grounds are... and im not superstitious or anything but DANG that still makes my neckhair stand on end even when i think about it...  just thought i'd share that with everyone though


oh and if anyone can dig up the other post somehow... youve peaked my interest with that one


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

ttt.... we gotta scare all these other hunters outta the woods 'fore rifle season opens


----------



## 60Grit

Looks like a dandy spot to hunt to me...


----------



## BradM

Looks like swamp gas to me. I get that once in a while too.:rolf:


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Quite frequently when I'm out I feel that I'm being watched.  One thing I do believe is that when we die we go to heaven or satans home.  Those going to satans home can't come back and those in heaven don't want to come back.  I do believe in satans demons who are loosed on this earth. I'm not trying to preach to anyone.  I know there are those on this site who know better than I do.  My faith in God keeps me easy in the woods.  It's easy to let your imagination run away.  What appears to be an apparition to the right of the last tree is freaky and lesser individuals would be scared out of the woods.  An old indian friend of mine told me once of a story about local tribes buried treasure in N.Ga. before being moved to OK. which was guarded by the deceased.  He showed me pictures like this and said that was only seen when you were too close to their treasure.   Indian folklore is steeped in spiritual ideas.  Maybe that is what it is. Sorry for the long post but even with a strong faith in God I am still cautious about things I see and don't understand.


----------



## deedly

Its Mother  Nature !     You better behave


----------



## FX Jenkins

I never stare at a deers eyes when hunting...I feel like they can feel me looking at them...so I just kinda look through the deer and at my point of aim...


----------



## dawg2

FX Jenkins said:


> I never stare at a deers eyes when hunting...I feel like they can feel me looking at them...so I just kinda look through the deer and at my point of aim...



Try not to stare period.  They can sense it. 

Try this:  At a redlight, stare at a person in a car next to you.  They will usually look back.


----------



## biggtruxx

sppppooookkkyyyyyyyyy yup yup.......... i'd stay outta there lol


----------



## FX Jenkins

dawg2 said:


> Try this:  At a redlight, stare at a person in a car next to you.  They will usually look back.



Yea...I've seen this kinda thing happen in a controlled invironment....we used to do a little training activity where someone would sit blindfolded...and folks would sneak up on the sitter from a distance...greenies would get busted for staring most of the time....its amazing what sensory perception can be cultivated ...


----------



## FishFanatic

Dad gummit!!!! You made me look over my shoulder in my own room!  Lol.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

This weekend while hunting I thought about this thread and those about bigfeets, cats and bears.  I was completely alone, I pretty much hunt by myself.  My son is grown and living in South Carolina.   Most of my friends who do hunt have leases in South Georgia.  I don't have time to go far to hunt anymore with a sick wife.  I don't usually think about the bad critters out there but I am aware of them.   I figure as long as I am armed with the 7 mag. in Georgia that makes me the top of the food chain.  I DO NOT believe in evil spirits.  Bigfoot. never seen one, but heard many reports of them.  When I look over my shoulder it's for a big whitetail.


----------



## Handgunner

Neat picture!

I blew it up and cropped it to just the face.

Weird.

And I've seen and experienced some WEIRD things in my day!


----------



## Handgunner

If anyone knows who started the thread "sons fishing buddy" let me know.

I'd like to see it and can't recall who, or why it may have been deleted.

Dub, you need to go back down there and take some more pictures!  I could look at stuff like this all night long!


----------



## 60Grit

Handgunner said:


> Dub, you need to go back down there and take some more pictures! I could look at stuff like this all night long!


 
Too much coffee Delton,,,,,,,,,,too much coffee..


----------



## fishnut

FX Jenkins said:


> I never stare at a deers eyes when hunting...I feel like they can feel me looking at them...so I just kinda look through the deer and at my point of aim...




This is very intriguing.  I read this post and thought no way, so I had to try it out.  I tried this with two different does this afternoon.  As long as I looked indirectly at them they would eat, look down and walk around.  Every few minutes I would stare directly at their faces and within seconds they would pop up with ears high and stare right at me, frozen as if they had a spot light in their eyes.   Both would stay frozen until I looked slightly away and then they would go back to eating.  I did this about 6-8 times with one and 3-4 times with the other.  I have been hunting for about 20 years and have never noticed this before.  This is interesting; I will be trying it out for the rest of the season.


----------



## salado

one word........photoshop


----------



## salado

heres a reconstruction.........done with photoshop
but it dosnt rule out that feeling somtimes when your in the woods and you feel like somthing is watching


----------



## Booner Killa

I'd double lung that broad if she came to spook me!!!! You guys crack me up sometimes!!!! They've learned to stay outside 50 yds cause they know there will be a muzzy sent their way if they don't!!!!!


----------



## littlewolf

fishnut said:


> This is very intriguing.  I read this post and thought no way, so I had to try it out.  I tried this with two different does this afternoon.  As long as I looked indirectly at them they would eat, look down and walk around.  Every few minutes I would stare directly at their faces and within seconds they would pop up with ears high and stare right at me, frozen as if they had a spot light in their eyes.   Both would stay frozen until I looked slightly away and then they would go back to eating.  I did this about 6-8 times with one and 3-4 times with the other.  I have been hunting for about 20 years and have never noticed this before.  This is interesting; I will be trying it out for the rest of the season.



Yep I've done the same exact thing just to see what will happen. At close range it is a given and it can happen with young or old deer. They will often turn and look directly at you. If you are close they will look alarmed and then do the head bob thing. And if you fix your gaze on their eyes while they are doing the head bob they can bust you just by your eye movement. They may not blow but they will stomp and get nervous and leave. I used to think they did the head bob to get a different viewpoint, through the brush etc. Now I think they also do it to check for your eye movement.  If a deer is looking directly at you you're better off closing your eyes or dropping your gaze to something stationary like their body. If I'm wearing a hat I will tilt my head down so that I can only see their legs! I don't let em see my eyes if I want to shoot!!

Another thing I have noticed is that younger deer seem to notice things that look unnatural easier than older deer.  I think the older deer have become more accustomed to watch for movement and scent check. I can be stone still and momma doe will ignore me but the fawns will check me out.


----------



## Mossyoak77

That's some freaky stuff..... What if it was 30 minutes before day light, you felt something over your shoulder; you look back and its her sitting there looking at you.......It gets quiet, your heart is beating 190 bpm, you're in shock and she says, "WOOOLY BOOOLY!!!!"


----------



## Mossyoak77

I think a bowel movement would be in order, first. Just before falling out of a tree.


----------



## BIGGUS

It's a really cool photo, but I wouldn't let it worry me too much ya'll. I've seen a pic with the face of the Virgin Mary  in a grilled cheese, but I don't think they keep it in a church or nuthin'. 

P.S. I'd like to see the "fishing buddy" too!


----------



## potsticker

Swamp gas. I had it so bad once i had to take a whole bottle of tums.


----------



## potsticker

Its the lady in the lake. While in them woods ive had that (being watched) feeling, i just up and r u n n o f t!


----------



## whitworth

*Some of you fellas*

spending too much time in West Georgia, getting watched by a conjurer.

http://www.conjurer-movie.com/

Conjurer.  Watch the movie trailer.


----------



## potsticker

the real secret and spooky thing if you look real good just over that womans face, is the face of John F. Kennedy.


----------



## armowarrior

you should post this picture in the coast to coast am website , or do you mind if i post it there ?


----------



## Bullshark289

Mossyoak77 said:


> That's some freaky stuff..... What if it was 30 minutes before day light, you felt something over your shoulder; you look back and its her sitting there looking at you.......It gets quiet, your heart is beating 190 bpm, you're in shock and she says, "WOOOLY BOOOLY!!!!"



thats when i bring the .357 out of the shoulder holser and empty all 6 rounds into her, and if she is still there ill ask her to dinner, cuz that is one heck of a woman.


----------



## OL' Square Britches

*mystery*

Mommy


----------



## OL' Square Britches

*Being watched?*

That enhanced pic posted by salado looks a lot like Wilson......the socker ball head from that Tom Hanks movie


----------



## Dub

This pic was made not quite a year ago.  I was scouting out the new hunting club.

Had a blast hunting there this past year and can say that it is an interesting piece of land.  Swamps, indian mounds, riverine areas, wet weather ponds, etc.  Deer and hogs are the normal sightings as well as turkey.  I didn't see any yotes this year but there were some killed, I believe.   The water moccosins there are the most nefarious things I've encountered.  They are mean as all get out and don't take kindly to your being there.  Had one come clear accross a mud puddle to challenge me while I was walking down a trail.

There have been sightings of black bear and some big bobcats but that's about it.

No other "strange" events for me this year.  I'm usually in the habit of carrying my little camera....I'll post more if I see anything interesting.  The face thing was wild...never had anything like that occur.  I was downloading the pics from the camera and opened that one up and there was ole "mossy face".  Again, there was no tampering with the photo other than to resize it to fit the allowed parameters here.  I don't know pixels from pixies so you can forget about me being able to pull that off.

We did have one fella hog hunting last month, I believe.  It was late afternoon, early evening.  He had a mess of them beneath his tree.  Several were large, too.  He popped the one he wanted, thinking the rest would scatter...they didn't.  They hung around beneath his tree for a while.  It took the headlights from his hunting partners 4whlr to run 'em off.  This, I suppose, was the most scary event anyone discussed that I heard.


----------



## delta708




----------



## southern_pride

*I had that happen to me ,,,*

one time in the early 90's. I was stationed at Ft. Stewart and was doing a little bowhunting/scouting. All of a sudden mother nature called BIG TIME. So I found a nice leaned over tree and,,, you know. Well when I finished, I had this real strange feeling. I looked around and saw nothing. I picked up my bow and took about 2 steps and I caught something outta the corner of my eye. I looked up and about 30yds away about 20' up a tree sat a man deer hunting. I don't know who's face was redder, mine form being embarassed, or his from being mad. I muttered a "I'm sorry" and high tailed it outta there. lol
  And if you're the one that was in the tree, I really was sorry, but now, it gets alot of laughs.


----------



## letsgohuntin

southernpridepitbulls said:


> one time in the early 90's. I was stationed at Ft. Stewart and was doing a little bowhunting/scouting. All of a sudden mother nature called BIG TIME. So I found a nice leaned over tree and,,, you know. Well when I finished, I had this real strange feeling. I looked around and saw nothing. I picked up my bow and took about 2 steps and I caught something outta the corner of my eye. I looked up and about 30yds away about 20' up a tree sat a man deer hunting. I don't know who's face was redder, mine form being embarassed, or his from being mad. I muttered a "I'm sorry" and high tailed it outta there. lol
> And if you're the one that was in the tree, I really was sorry, but now, it gets alot of laughs.




OMG how awfull!! :bounce  

Best story I have heard in a while!!


----------



## Bullshark289

hahaha i wouldnt have been able to say sorry through the laughter i would be having, u think he'da said hey dont .... there please.


----------



## letsgohuntin

*Photo Blasting...*

*NOT *to turn this into a bigfoot discussion... but getting that "being watched " feeling has been incorporated into a method of searching for them. 

Basically, when that feeling comes over you, just start taking random pictures of the woods around you. The pics are then studied on the computer to see if anything weird shows up, such as the face in your pic. May be intresting to try sometimes just to see what shows up in the pics that you can't see in person.


----------



## bigdaddy5

Great... now when I get that feeling I'm being watched while in the woods I'll remember this thread - thanx!  By the way, anyone feel 'safer' once you are in your stand when walking through the dark woods in the morning before sunrise?


----------



## letsgohuntin

bigdaddy5 said:


> By the way, anyone feel 'safer' once you are in your stand when walking through the dark woods in the morning before sunrise?



Yep!! I know that feeling!!


----------



## Dub

Howdy all.   Figured I'd kick this one around again.


Anyone had anything along these line occur to them?


----------



## fish hawk

If you ever think your alone in the woods.........Forget it!!!


----------



## Oldstick

I remember this thread and I think I also remember the photo of the bank beside the lake they are talking about on the first couple pages that got deleted by the poster. 

 I don't care if that was faked or not, made me want to wait until full daylight and maybe not even then unless some other boats were around too.


----------



## doenightmare

This and nutin' else scares doe..... He is fearless.


----------



## doenightmare

I come out while it's light cause I'm outta beer - not cause I'm skeered.


----------



## Scrapy

Yes, I have had the feeling and yes, I was. Instead of scared I was curious to find out, who what? Then I would start doing the watching and sneaking but I always had to take a time out and find some moss. I don't know what it is about sneaking around spying on folks that makes me have to go, but it does. I'm not a Game Warden or anything close but I bet they carry paper with them and use alot. 
I don't watch horror movies because what you let in your brain is good or BAD.  I coonhunt by myself most nights. I have caught glimpses of Lepricon looking folks when I get in certain palmetto patches darting here and there.  Last year, one night, I had a dog trailing in a bad place I could not get in to or call him out. I left my coat on the ground and was fixing to leave. Since I don't drink a drop while I am hunting, I called the hunt over to myself and fixed me a strong drink out of a pint I had in my toolbox. I said well, I'll just leave to other half of the bottle here by the coat in case they were Lepricons. 
The way out is long and winding . Just before I got to the paved road there was my dog standing in the dirt trail. I went back to get my coat. When I got back the bottle was dry. 
I have been back to that place several times to hunt. After the third time I learned to lock my toolbox or I would not have a toddy when I got back out.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Dub said:


> Howdy all.   Figured I'd kick this one around again.
> 
> 
> Anyone had anything along these line occur to them?



Once at my shooting club, I had a weird experience.  It was mid-week, late afternoon, I was the only one there, gate was locked.

I had loaded 5 .270Win and wanted to test them out, I also wanted to shoot my .40S&W pistol.  I went to the rifle range first, set up, put a (brand new) target out, etc.  Walking back from the target, the weird feelings started (I'm not one who gets weirded out easily).  

I fired two rounds, letting the barrel cool, and absolutely felt like someone/something was there.  Looked around, thinking someone had driven up up - nope.  

It got so hinky feeling a slipped a mag into the pistol and wore it on my belt (range violation, but, hey...)

I continued firing, but felt like I was being watched the entire time.

The last round I had to absolutely stop myself from jumping up from the bench and turning around.  

I wasted no time in going downrange to check my target, feeling like I was being watched the entire time.  When I got to the target, there were six perfect bullet holes. 

I know it sounds crazy, but I fired 5 rounds only.  I only brought 5 .270 rounds and had 5 casings in my pocket.  (No, the rifle was clear, no extra case.  I only loaded 5 and brought 5 that day)

It was all I could do not run back to the firing line.  I forced myself to walk back, gathered my gear, threw it in the Jeep and took off.  

I did unsnap the holster flap and I did lay the pistol in the seat beside me on the way out.

Very strange.  Say what you want, it was a new target, I only had 5 cartridges, there were six bullet holes in that target.  

There was no one else (no vehicles, anyway) at that range on the way in or on the way out.  

Needless to say, I didn't stop by the pistol range.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Another one - long story short:

I was dating a woman who had two little girls, 4 & 7.  I was staying with them for week, they had an outside dog that was clearly dying, but the woman wouldn't have it put to sleep or let me put it out of it's misery.

Every morning I would get up early and go outside to make sure it wasn't laying there dead, I didn't want the kids to find it that way.

One morning, I couldn't find Daisy, the dog.  As I came back in the house, the 4yr old was standing on the steps and asked what I was doing.  I said "Looking for Daisy" and she replied "Daisy dead". I asked what she meant and she said "Daisy came to me last night and said she couldn't come play with me no more, because she was dead".

Later that day, we found the dog dead a couple hundred yards away from the house.


----------



## Dub

Wild experiences there, Dr. Strang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Scrapy said:


> Yes, I have had the feeling and yes, I was. Instead of scared I was curious to find out, who what? Then I would start doing the watching and sneaking but I always had to take a time out and find some moss. I don't know what it is about sneaking around spying on folks that makes me have to go, but it does. I'm not a Game Warden or anything close but I bet they carry paper with them and use alot.
> I don't watch horror movies because what you let in your brain is good or BAD.  I coonhunt by myself most nights. I have caught glimpses of Lepricon looking folks when I get in certain palmetto patches darting here and there.  Last year, one night, I had a dog trailing in a bad place I could not get in to or call him out. I left my coat on the ground and was fixing to leave. Since I don't drink a drop while I am hunting, I called the hunt over to myself and fixed me a strong drink out of a pint I had in my toolbox. I said well, I'll just leave to other half of the bottle here by the coat in case they were Lepricons.
> The way out is long and winding . Just before I got to the paved road there was my dog standing in the dirt trail. I went back to get my coat. When I got back the bottle was dry.
> I have been back to that place several times to hunt. After the third time I learned to lock my toolbox or I would not have a toddy when I got back out.





Oh crap !!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Scrapy's dogs are alkiholics

Is that animal abuse or alkihol abuse?


----------



## Scrapy

I don't watch Horror Movies even as an old man and I never did as a child. I know grown men that have and if I can talk one into coon hunting with me I have never had one that did not stay right with me all the hunt. If we got to a bad swamp and he was wearing leather boots, I would suggest he wait on the edge of the hill.  No way!!! We might tree another one later that I knew was in a bad place before we ever left the truck and I suggest he just wait for me at the truck. "No Way!!!".  I know a deer hunter that would sit in a stand. The guide had to swear to come pick him up before the sun got below the trees on the far side of a cut down thicket, before dark, really at best shooting time. The guide was a little late and the man got him fired. The guide later told me the man was standing in the two rut road sweated down and soaking wet when he got to him and it was in the 40's.  
I'll bet most night time folks did not watch Horror Movies.


----------



## Scrapy

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Once at my shooting club, I had a weird experience.  It was mid-week, late afternoon, I was the only one there, gate was locked.
> 
> I had loaded 5 .270Win and wanted to test them out, I also wanted to shoot my .40S&W pistol.  I went to the rifle range first, set up, put a (brand new) target out, etc.  Walking back from the target, the weird feelings started (I'm not one who gets weirded out easily).
> 
> I fired two rounds, letting the barrel cool, and absolutely felt like someone/something was there.  Looked around, thinking someone had driven up up - nope.
> 
> It got so hinky feeling a slipped a mag into the pistol and wore it on my belt (range violation, but, hey...)
> 
> I continued firing, but felt like I was being watched the entire time.
> 
> The last round I had to absolutely stop myself from jumping up from the bench and turning around.
> 
> I wasted no time in going downrange to check my target, feeling like I was being watched the entire time.  When I got to the target, there were six perfect bullet holes.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but I fired 5 rounds only.  I only brought 5 .270 rounds and had 5 casings in my pocket.  (No, the rifle was clear, no extra case.  I only loaded 5 and brought 5 that day)
> 
> It was all I could do not run back to the firing line.  I forced myself to walk back, gathered my gear, threw it in the Jeep and took off.
> 
> I did unsnap the holster flap and I did lay the pistol in the seat beside me on the way out.
> 
> Very strange.  Say what you want, it was a new target, I only had 5 cartridges, there were six bullet holes in that target.
> 
> There was no one else (no vehicles, anyway) at that range on the way in or on the way out.
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't stop by the pistol range.



You were a "thoughroughly dangerous individual" at that point. LOL


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Scrapy said:


> You were a "thoughroughly dangerous individual" at that point. LOL



No kidding. I was straight up spooked out and keyed up to my last nerve.


----------



## 308-MIKE

Dub said:


> I had that feeling today when I was walking down to this spot.
> 
> 
> Hung out for a minute and took a couple of photos.
> 
> I posted this one on another thread and something unique was pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See anything.....???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look to the right of the big tree....see the face?  Kinda neat.




Hey Dub, if you start at the face and follow the tree down to the water, a little to the right, there appears to be another face in the water.


----------



## westcobbdog

and also a moss face a few feet straight above / over the obvious one.


----------



## Scrapy

westcobbdog said:


> and also a moss face a few feet straight above / over the obvious one.



Maybe ya'll ought to stay out of the woods. I coonhunt by myself mostly and other than them likker stealing Lepricons, I ain't got no problems.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Face in the moss and a face in the water......that is neither here nor there, I always feel like someone is watching me....I have three ex-wives.


----------



## BoneHunter77

scary stuff. I have a friend who had a similar occurrence recently. Her grandfather past away and was cremated. Upon his wishes his family scattered his ashes around the base of a tree on his old property. My friend took a picture of it right after they spread the ashes. Here it is.


----------



## caughtinarut

wow


----------



## joedublin

There are things goin' on in the swamp that we will never be able to understand.


----------



## Danuwoa

Figured I would try and get this one going again just for fun.  I’m not given to thinking haunts and boogers are behind every tree and bush.  I do believe there is more to life than what we realize but I think nine times out of ten anything strange that happens can be explained by more ordinary phenomenon.

Ive spent a lot of time in the woods and still do.  I normally hunt alone since my dad passed on.  My two hunting buddies are t able to go with me that much.  One is divorced and has his daughter every other weekend and even on the weekends he’s available he doesn’t always want to go.  My other buddy lives in Peachtree City and can only get down here a few times a year.  So I’m in the woods alone a lot.

Nothing too weird has happened to me.  I’ve heard some noises that didn’t match any critter that I know.  Once heard a sound one afternoon while deer hunting that sounded almost like a person talking but not quite.  The weirdest was probably a light that I’ve seen twice.  Once alone while I was walking out after a deer hunt.  The second time was not that long ago while hog hunting one night with a buddy.  He saw it too.  Neither one of us made much of it and just kept right on hunting.

I have gotten that being watched feeling a few times.  One of the more recent ones was on Big Lazer Creek WMA while turkey scouting this past February.  I was pretty far back there right on the creek.  I got the strongest feeling of being watched.  I looked around thinking I might see a deer watching me or something but I didn’t see anything.  I headed back up the hill from the creek and I could almost feel it like a physical thing.  Almost like a tingle like a mild electric shock on the back of my neck.  The farther I got up the hill the less I felt it.  I thought that was odd but I didn’t let it worry me or run me out of there.

Three times I’ve been in the woods and felt something was wrong so strongly that I left.  Once was turkey hunting a few years ago.  Nothing I can really explain.  Just had this strong sense that I needed to leave.  Another time was back in June fishing for shoal bass on the flint river, again at Big Lazer Creek WMA.  I just had this strange sense that something was wrong.  And another time I was hiking by myself at Pine Mountain about five years ago.  I was around the Sparks Creek campground area.  It was powerful that time.

All three times I heeded the message.  I learned to trust my gut/sixth sense/ intuition or whatever a long time ago.  If you get a feeli by that something is wrong about a person or situation or place then it is.  You’re picking up on something.  All three of the times I just mentioned I got out of there.


----------



## JustUs4All

There is more to life and nature than we know and understand.  I also learned a long time ago to pay attention to your gut.  I don't have any first hand weird or scary experiences to share but I couldn't begin to tell you how many times I have had the very strong feeling that a deer was near before I locate it.  I may have smelled something or heard something that didn't register consciously but somehow I knew to be still and go on alert.


----------



## antharper

Great thread !


----------



## Danuwoa

jollyroger said:


> Agree, great thread.
> 
> I'll throw a story out there.
> 
> Two seasons ago I found myself on public land turkey hunting. In haste I had scouted this area only minimally in the previous weeks so I never found a roost, but tons of sign in this particular area. Full disclosure I have only turkey hunted about a dozen times in my life up to that point.
> 
> So I park, I'm the only vehicle on the shoulder up and down the road as far as I can see with my flashlight, and i saw no other vehicles on my way in down the road.
> 
> I walk into my spot a good 2 hours before first light and settle into my tree and got comfortable.
> 
> I can't remember exact times, but it was maybe a half hour I was sitting there and all of a sudden I hear walking, about a footfall every 2 seconds or so.
> 
> I say walking because it sounded distinctly of a biped trying to stay quiet. Not 4 legs, but distinctly 2. It didn't sound to me like a deer, but I don't have that much experience deer hunting either.
> 
> It sounded very close too, if I had to guess maybe inside of 15 yards. The weird thing is the walking just sort of came on all of a sudden, I didn't hear it coming from a distance and start to get louder as someone walking up to your spot should sound like. It was almost as if whatever it was was already there and I was the one who had encroached. I got a little startled but thought 'okay someone else has come this way to hunt too,' or 'maybe I just bumped someone,' but I was nearly a mile into woods and I feel like it was early even by turkey hunting standards because I hadn't seen another vehicle.
> 
> Anyway, I stayed dead still but my blood was pumping so hard i could hear it in my ears, the walking suddenly ceases and I get the feeling like whoever or whatever it is knows something (me) else is here. I can just feel it.
> 
> So I lightly clear my throat in case it is a human and I want them to know I'm here. There was no sound for a good 20 seconds and then the walking thing just walked off at the same pace with which I first heard it.
> 
> This story sounds really stupid now that I'm actually typing it out for the first time, and I'm sure it was a deer or possibly (but doubtful) a turkey, but at the time it thoroughly creeped me out because whatever it was was already very close by when I came to sit at my tree and quite possibly was just silently watching me try to be stealthy and quiet.
> 
> It was probably a deer now that I'm recalling this story, but man it sure did give me the creeps at the time.


Man I appreciate you sharing that story.  I love these stories of odd occurrences.  Most likely it’s something really mundane and ordinary behind them but they’re fun all the same.  This is why I got this thread started up again.

More than likely what you heard was an armadillo.  Those dang things still fool me sometimes.  They sound so much bigger than they are when you hear them in the leaves.


----------



## Pig Predator

jollyroger said:


> Agree, great thread.
> 
> I'll throw a story out there.
> 
> Two seasons ago I found myself on public land turkey hunting. In haste I had scouted this area only minimally in the previous weeks so I never found a roost, but tons of sign in this particular area. Full disclosure I have only turkey hunted about a dozen times in my life up to that point.
> 
> So I park, I'm the only vehicle on the shoulder up and down the road as far as I can see with my flashlight, and i saw no other vehicles on my way in down the road.
> 
> I walk into my spot a good 2 hours before first light and settle into my tree and got comfortable.
> 
> I can't remember exact times, but it was maybe a half hour I was sitting there and all of a sudden I hear walking, about a footfall every 2 seconds or so.
> 
> I say walking because it sounded distinctly of a biped trying to stay quiet. Not 4 legs, but distinctly 2. It didn't sound to me like a deer, but I don't have that much experience deer hunting either.
> 
> It sounded very close too, if I had to guess maybe inside of 15 yards. The weird thing is the walking just sort of came on all of a sudden, I didn't hear it coming from a distance and start to get louder as someone walking up to your spot should sound like. It was almost as if whatever it was was already there and I was the one who had encroached. I got a little startled but thought 'okay someone else has come this way to hunt too,' or 'maybe I just bumped someone,' but I was nearly a mile into woods and I feel like it was early even by turkey hunting standards because I hadn't seen another vehicle.
> 
> Anyway, I stayed dead still but my blood was pumping so hard i could hear it in my ears, the walking suddenly ceases and I get the feeling like whoever or whatever it is knows something (me) else is here. I can just feel it.
> 
> So I lightly clear my throat in case it is a human and I want them to know I'm here. There was no sound for a good 20 seconds and then the walking thing just walked off at the same pace with which I first heard it.
> 
> This story sounds really stupid now that I'm actually typing it out for the first time, and I'm sure it was a deer or possibly (but doubtful) a turkey, but at the time it thoroughly creeped me out because whatever it was was already very close by when I came to sit at my tree and quite possibly was just silently watching me try to be stealthy and quiet.
> 
> It was probably a deer now that I'm recalling this story, but man it sure did give me the creeps at the time.


Sounds like a rabbit. At night, they will let you get within 10 feet of them. If you don't move from that point and stay quiet, they will carry on with their routine after a few minutes.


----------



## Gary Mercer

You know, years ago, when Oconee was a new lake.  Few houses, and fewer Marinas.
I was pre-fishing for a tournament on a Friday morning in late October.  
Up in the mouth of Sugar Creek, behind all the standing timber, when I was overcome by the urgent call of nature.
No Problem.  Right?
So I slide the old Ranger into the back of a little pocket, hop out with my handy roll of construction paper, and, not to bore y'all with the details, took care of business.  After which, I climb into the boat, push off and start out with the trolling motor.
When to my shock, up the ridge to my right comes a shout, "HEY JERRY, WE MIGHT WELL GO HOME.  THAT A HOLE JUST SCREWED UP THE WHOLE AREA."
Returning shout, "SHOULD HAVE TAKEN HIM OUT WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE!"
Needles to say, yours truly slipped off with the trolling motor on high and a very red face.  
Sure DIDN'T FEEL LIKE I WAS NOT ALONE THEN..


----------



## Pig Predator

Gary Mercer said:


> You know, years ago, when Oconee was a new lake.  Few houses, and fewer Marinas.
> I was pre-fishing for a tournament on a Friday morning in late October.
> Up in the mouth of Sugar Creek, behind all the standing timber, when I was overcome by the urgent call of nature.
> No Problem.  Right?
> So I slide the old Ranger into the back of a little pocket, hop out with my handy roll of construction paper, and, not to bore y'all with the details, took care of business.  After which, I climb into the boat, push off and start out with the trolling motor.
> When to my shock, up the ridge to my right comes a shout, "HEY JERRY, WE MIGHT WELL GO HOME.  THAT A HOLE JUST SCREWED UP THE WHOLE AREA."
> Returning shout, "SHOULD HAVE TAKEN HIM OUT WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE!"
> Needles to say, yours truly slipped off with the trolling motor on high and a very red face.
> Sure DIDN'T FEEL LIKE I WAS NOT ALONE THEN..


They must not have been lookin into your eyes.


----------



## hawkeye123

Didn't happen in woods, but was spending night with my buddys house in Greenville,  going hunting in am on his Meriwether co. land. I was upstairs in guest bedroom in his antebellum house built in 1870, was a hospital in 1890's. There is a creaky spot in floor, when you walk down hall to bathroom. Got up to go relieve  myself about 0330 & heard the hardwood floors creak, thinking it must be his 12 year old daughter going to bathroom,  I peeped down hall, no one was there, waited a little went down hall to bathroom,  floor creaked loudly like it always did, walked back down hall and soon as I laid back down floor creaked again, jumped up outa bed pistol in hand , no one there! When I told them next day at lunch after hunting what happened, they laughed & talked about how many people had died there, never spent another night there, hair stood up on my neck like never before!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Somewhere on the web is a website real estate agents use to post and discuss work including creepy stories. A friend recently told me she read a story about an agent taking a listing of an older estate owned property. She stopped by once alone and got creeped out just walking into the family room. She didn’t linger long and later bought along a friend and her husband to do some more pre listing work. Agent walks back into home and goes through family room. Friends in tow holler out there’s an old man on the sofa, and they all ran out the door. Agent ended up selling home with no further occurrences


----------

